# Why is it SO hard to find sheep around here!!



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

I already have Barbados Blackbelly sheep but I wanted to find a larger breed to cross with them.  I first started searching for Dorpers.  NO one has Dorper ewes for sale??? I found a few rams but not a single ewe anywhere in the state.  OK....lets try Katahdins.  I wanted pure but not necessarly registered.  Found some registered ones...she has 40 ewe lambs....sorry, all sold though.  Dang! Found lots of dorper/kathadin crosses within the state, but none close by and no pure katahdin ewes or ewe lambs, only rams.  Oh I did find one here and one there, but I really don't want to deal with animals from multiple sources.  I'd rather get them all from the same place.  Yesterday we found a guy close by that has some ewe lambs and the most gorgeous black and white pinto ram I have ever seen.  They MIGHT be spoken for already but he will let us know in the next day or two.  Keep your fingers crossed!!  We might be getting 4 ewe lambs and that pretty little ram.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 24, 2011)

Where are you located? I know some people that may have some lambs for sale in Maryland.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

I am in South Carolina.  I think I have called every seller on Craigslist and our local Ag paper.  I know they sell lots of sheep at the local livestock auctions but I REALLY don't want to go that route.  I learned my lesson with sale barns years ago when I had goats.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 24, 2011)

Well MD might be too far to drive then.  Have you tried looking through breeder registries at the Katahdin and Dorper breed clubs?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

yep...called all the South Carolina breeders listed for both breeds....none have ewes for sale or have already sold them all.  I guess if I want a few registered ones, I need to get on someone's list for a few next year.


----------



## Snowhunter (May 24, 2011)

I dunno if this is too far but I just ran across this browsing CL, in the greenville section

http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/2400330473.html


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> I dunno if this is too far but I just ran across this browsing CL, in the greenville section
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/2400330473.html


Thanks....yep, saw that one.  He has nothing pure bred.  He has either katahdin/dorper mix or Jacob (which I don't like at all).  the guy called me back and the sheep are available but I think they are more expensive than they should be.  I might just get two of them instead of the whole package.  I guess two is better than none.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure I have my sheep.  We made a deal on the phone but money has not changed hands yet so he still could back out.  Once they are loaded in my truck and headed home, I'll feel a lot better.  We have agreed that I'll get 4 ewe lambs and my pinto ram lamb who I'll name Oreo.  I'll post pics once I get them home.  They are pure Katahdin, although unregistered.


----------



## jodief100 (May 27, 2011)

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## dwbonfire (May 27, 2011)

im in NC and i cant find sheep either. im right on the SC line. im not even looking for specific breeds really, just kind of getting my foot in the door with sheep and just want to have a few for pets and have babies next year. i have two rams and cant find any ewes for reasonable prices. people still want top dollar for mix breeds, and i really dont know enough to know what they go for anyhow. i hope i find two ewes sometime soon..
cant wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (May 27, 2011)

Most of the "good" purebred sheep I have seen are located around the NC/VA state line.

Here are the ones I can see listed today. I'm not sure if they are exactly what you are looking for, but they are a start.

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/2405549309.html

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/2366792265.html

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/2395004314.html

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/2397490139.html


----------



## carolinagirl (May 27, 2011)

Yep....been looking at craigs list daily.  The only thing I find are wool sheep.  I need either Dorpers or Katahdins.  I think the ones I looked at locally are going to be mine though.  It's just a matter of picking them up and paying for them.  He said he will hold them for me until Tuesday when I can get them but you know how people are.....someone comes along with more money in their hand and he may let them go to someone else.  If it's meant to be, they will be there for me on Tuesday.


----------

